# Mark mcmorris’s walmart line “triple cork”



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997 » Mark McMorris’s Walmart Line “Triple Cork”


 :eusa_clap:


Fuck bitches, get money.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

just when you start to think he is not painfully irritating...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

> “It really represents me,” McMorris says of the collection of boarder-style tees and hoodies aimed at boys. He had a lot of input into the design of the clothes, injecting his Canadian pride into the logo, a stylized maple leaf.
> 
> “I hope it’ll make kids even more excited about snowboarding.”


oh mark, lil buddy, you are on a very slippery slope there... the stuff even looks incredibly wallyworld (cheap i mean)


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of McMorris fanboys suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

gee, thanks for "giving back to snowboarding" with fake plastic shit boards and dat t-$hirt line you hypocritical piece of shit.



PS: your style is wack and you suck at riding powder.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The only problem I see here is Walmart. Get that shit into Kohls and it's a different story.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

> Sadly, the line is only available at Walmart Canada, so looks like American children will have to rely on the Shaun White Target line to get stoked on snowboarding.


Aw shucks



10char


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

fucking sell out... everyones about the money anymore...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck I guess I'm going to have to break my no shopping at Wal-Mart streak of nearly a decade to buy one of those boards and test it for durability. I'm hoping it gives me the ability to triple cork my snowbank.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck I guess I'm going to have to break my no shopping at Wal-Mart streak of nearly a decade to buy one of those boards and test it for durability. I'm hoping it gives me the ability to triple cork my snowbank.


Only available at WalMart Canada...you're gonna have to pull some strings....or go on a really weird road trip....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wonder how long before the other pros get jelly and turn on mcrib.... He will probably have a mcdonalds contract soon too...... They will all talk shit about him like they do SW.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vito just got something with McDonalds. This is typical of an Olympic year its a flash in the pan money grab that lasts about 6 months then everyone moves on. I'm waiting for the Sage Kotsenberg Old Spoice personally.


----------

